# Unable to conceive while friends/colleagues/family are getting pregnant?Fee paid



## Eimear1981

Hello everyone,

This is a request for Fabulous Magazine, I hope someone here may be willing to help.

I would like to speak to a woman who has had at least two rounds of IVF in the past three years (approx.) but they have been unsuccessful and she hasn't been able to conceive.

She can be planning more treatment or have decided to stop treatment.

Meanwhile, friends, colleagues, family members etc...around her are getting pregnant and having babies. 

This is a position many women with fertility problems find themselves in and we would like to sensitively explore what that is like from a first hand perspective.

There is a £100 fee for taking part, which will involve a telephone interview and having some professional photos taken.

You will have a full readback of your interview to ensure you are completely happy with it as I realise how sensitive an issue this is.

Please contact me on Eimear.o'[email protected] if you would like any more information or are interested in taking part.

Thanks for taking the time to read this request.


----------



## Sheilaweb

I waited soo long, my friends were becoming grandmothers !!! I have ONE school friend who has a toddler a similar age to my little girl..... 

Sheila


----------

